# a



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I would start by getting your water analyzed by a qualified laboratory. Without such an analysis, you are simply guessing at what the black stuff is. Once you have an analysis of the water, you can begin the process of designing a suitable system to remove or treat the contaminant.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Now black is iron?
Thought that black was either h2s or manganese.

Could be that there is some build up coming off from the inside of the pipes, if it is stronger after the water was off for awhile and the pipes did not have water in them.
Is there more from the hot water or the cold water?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I would also say that the "black flecks" coming back from the lab as "iron" could be particles from the inside of a deteriorating galvanized pipe somewhere in the system. If you have a galvanized pipe between the filter and the house, then the filter is not going to do any good.

Iron as found in water sources usually comes out orange as far as i know.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Scully said:


> i took the water sample directly from the new well tank, so i know it's coming from the well.


Ok, then I guess the only other question is what size filter did you put in there? (how many microns)


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

OK, so you got the well tested, and the lab said you have iron. They presumably did an analysis, and reported what form the iron is in (FeO, Fe2O3 Fe3O4). How you remove it is dependent on the chemical form the iron is in. I have a fair amount of iron in my water, however there are iron loving bacteria that oxidize the iron to Fe2O3, which shows up as orange stringy chains of bacteria in water that has been standing for a long time. Other than that, so far as I know, the iron is not toxic. I have been drinking it for 21 years without treatment, and it has not killed me anyway.

However, since the iron in your water is apparently black, it is probably a different chemical compound than Fe2O3, so again I suggest you read the lab analysis very carefully, then determine the most effective way to remove the specific iron compound you have. As noted, manganese will typically show up as black flecks in water, and is often found in conjunction with iron, so possibly you have iron and manganese. Removal of manganese is generally done differently than removal of iron.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------

